# pet friendly accommodation Santander area



## val r hunt (Nov 13, 2015)

We are heading back to UK after our months `recci` with our 3 small dogs en route from Algarve to Santander. Can anyone recommend pet friendly, reasonably priced overnight accommodation within driving distance of the ferry port?
Val


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

Hotel Sao Millan and Spa in Santander may suit. I stayed there with one dog and we were quite happy. How they will react to 3 dogs I do not know. They can be booked for €46 per night from Booking.com and most of the other booking aps but if you call them direct the charge is €40. They speak English. They do breakfast(not included) but no other meals but there is a very nice restaurant just round the corner. Parking is ample and free and there is wifi in the rooms. A link to their website follows
Hotel San Millan | Santander | Cantabria | Inicio


----------

